# Hi from the bug mom :)



## Candles (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi all my name's Kimberly. I'm a 36 year old wife and mother of one from Michigan. I've always been fascinated by creepy crawlies. I spent most of my time as a child searching for cool little creatures to keep in my jewelry box (filled with dirt and grass of course), eventually I did figure out jars worked better though. :? As I got older bug hunting and keeping seemed less and less acceptable to peers and being known as "that creepy bug girl" doesn't do much for ones social life, :roll: eventually I let it go  .... for a little while. Once my son was old enough though, I had the perfect excuse and the hunt was back on WooHoo! Umm... for my son of course. :wink: lol Now he's going on 18 and girls took the place of bugs a long time ago but, I'm still buggin.  I keep 12 Tarantulas, 18 Scorpions, a colony of Roaches and I'm far from finished. All my friends think I'm as nutty as a fruit cake and some family wont even come to my house (not that that's such a bad thing). :lol: 

Mantids have always fascinated me most but, oddly enough I've never caught or kept one and I've decided it's about time I change that.  I'm very excited to say I have a group of Orchid Mantids on their way and can hardly wait for them to get here.  Is it Tuesday YET??? :lol: I've been reading though this forum and found so much helpful information here. I'd like to thank all the wonderful members of this forum for sharing all this, it's what helped me decide to take the plunge. I look forward to this new experience and being able to share it with you all.  

Kindest regards,

Kimberly


----------



## Ian (Jan 8, 2007)

Hey kimberly!

Welcome to the forum  Do post up some photos of your new beasts when they arrive.

Speak soon.


----------



## Rick (Jan 8, 2007)

Welcome!


----------

